# Power system analysis and design Duncan Glover Solutions manual



## PE blues

Does any know where I can get the solutions manual for Power system Analysis and Design by Duncan Glover, 5th edition?

The books has no answers or solutions. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ruffryder

I have found it very difficult to find answer keys / solutions to any / all text books. As these books are used for colleges / universities, it is understandable so.


----------



## Berry

You could probably request an instructor version from the publisher, they usually have the answers.


----------



## PE blues

Berry, I tried calling them to see if they can give me the instructor version. They told me it's strictly for instructors. I told them I'm preparing for an exam and the solutions would really help, didn't make any difference.

Some of you guys who used the book, please shed some light on whether you worked out the problems at the end of each chapter and how you checked the answers. I'm a bit apprehensive about just working about the problems without knowing the answers.


----------



## PE blues

I believe a lot of people used this book for the exam, could you guys take a minute and reply to my questions. It gives me some confidence if I get to know how you guys tackled this book.


----------



## knight1fox3

I would focus on doing other practice problems where there are solutions already available. I.E. spin-up, complex imaginary, Chelapati, PPI, Kaplan (well maybe skip this one), and of course the NCEES sample exam problems. Then once you feel comfortable with those, you can go back and choose random problems from textbooks to further practice on. It's a good idea to get familiar with the NCEES problem format first. Textbook problems will typically go into much more depth than you will find in an NCEES problem.


----------



## PE blues

Siin, can you email them to [email protected]. I would appreciate it.

I'm so desperate, i even emailed the author of the book...not that he would really read my email, but...


----------



## seandapaul24

PE blues said:


> I believe a lot of people used this book for the exam, could you guys take a minute and reply to my questions. It gives me some confidence if I get to know how you guys tackled this book.



I used this book for my power system analysis class. Honestly using the end of chapter problems in this book to prep is over kill. Most of the problems are too difficult to solve in 6 min. Between 20 to 30 min may be a more realistic time per problem which is impractical for the PE. Remember most problems have multiple parts to them and can take couple sheets of paper to solve completely. As for solutions, it sucked working the homework problems because you never knew if you we're on the right track. We were encouraged to model the problems in power world to check our work but this is a time consuming endeavor as well. So no easy solution to your solutions problem.


----------



## blingdogg

The glover book was very helpful for me when i took the exam and passed in october 2011. i worked pretty much all the short answer questions. It helped me learned the fundamentals. I did those problems like twice maybe 3 times till i could do it in my sleep. Then i went and did the ncees practice exam like 5 times. I also did most of the problems in the wildi book like 3 times (Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems). repeat! repeat!. I made sure i understood everything in all the problems. Anything i didnt understand i went on the internet and researched it. This payed off for me as i finished the morning section in 2hrs. The evening was a little bit more challenging i think i stayed till the end.

The chelapati book for me was useless. This was my 3rd time taking the exam and i didnt even open the book. The first time i did.

You have to know the fundamentals before you attempt those ncees test questions. You have to UNDERSTAND everything down to a "t". Why and what they are asking so you quickly do the problem. Thats why i started with the txt books first. Just my opinion this is what worked for me.

These are the books i used:

2008 NEC Code book

Power System Analysis and Design, 3rd Edition

Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems (6th Edition)---- i think this is MUST have book

Handbook of Electric Power Calculations

Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers

Ncees Power Exam

Electromechanical Energy Devices and Power Systems

I studied from more books but these are the books i used on the exam. I have the solutions manual for the power system analysis and design 4th edition. just some of the problems have different # because they added more problems so you have to match up the problems in the book with the correct # for the answer. I also have the solutions manual for the Electric drives and power systems book. Give me your email and i will send it to you. I have it somewhere on one of my computers. Good luck!


----------



## PE blues

Thank you for the offer blingdog, one of my friends has a solutions manual that I borrowed for now.


----------



## ahmed2j

blingdogg said:


> The glover book was very helpful for me when i took the exam and passed in october 2011. i worked pretty much all the short answer questions. It helped me learned the fundamentals. I did those problems like twice maybe 3 times till i could do it in my sleep. Then i went and did the ncees practice exam like 5 times. I also did most of the problems in the wildi book like 3 times (Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems). repeat! repeat!. I made sure i understood everything in all the problems. Anything i didnt understand i went on the internet and researched it. This payed off for me as i finished the morning section in 2hrs. The evening was a little bit more challenging i think i stayed till the end.
> 
> The chelapati book for me was useless. This was my 3rd time taking the exam and i didnt even open the book. The first time i did.
> 
> You have to know the fundamentals before you attempt those ncees test questions. You have to UNDERSTAND everything down to a "t". Why and what they are asking so you quickly do the problem. Thats why i started with the txt books first. Just my opinion this is what worked for me.
> 
> These are the books i used:
> 
> 2008 NEC Code book
> 
> Power System Analysis and Design, 3rd Edition
> 
> Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems (6th Edition)---- i think this is MUST have book
> 
> Handbook of Electric Power Calculations
> 
> Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers
> 
> Ncees Power Exam
> 
> Electromechanical Energy Devices and Power Systems
> 
> I studied from more books but these are the books i used on the exam. I have the solutions manual for the power system analysis and design 4th edition. just some of the problems have different # because they added more problems so you have to match up the problems in the book with the correct # for the answer. I also have the solutions manual for the Electric drives and power systems book. Give me your email and i will send it to you. I have it somewhere on one of my computers. Good luck!


----------



## ahmed2j

I would greatly appreciate it if you email me those solution, my email is [email protected]

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## ruffryder

Can I get them sent to me as well? Thanks


----------



## Adamhsiao

Chegg.com has only C2 solutions now. And at this website you can buy answers for 38 dollars but not the full solutions.

http://boston.backpage.com/MiscServices/power-system-analysis-and-design-5-glover-solutions-manual-5th-edition-by-glover-sarma-and-overbye/18606922


----------



## Adamhsiao

and if you need link just post i will show you.


----------



## cdcengineer

PEBlues - I just Pm'ed you.


----------



## 0o0oFK

i wish i could get the solution manual from u guys.....


----------



## Clopez86

PE blues said:


> Thank you for the offer blingdog, one of my friends has a solutions manual that I borrowed for now.


Could anyone share with me the solutions manuals for Glover?


----------

